# Air keeps getting in my water cooled loop



## usernameaaaaaaawhatever (10 mo ago)

Hey everyone!
So I have a newly built system, 3 months old, and I am having a serious problem. The CPU block is constantly getting filled with air, even after shaking the air out and into the reservoir.
My system is a threadripper 3990X and 2 3090s, everything is water-cooled.


http://imgur.com/a/KtOb8vh


Today I just got 3DMark and I run the time spy test. Here are my results. I did some googling and people are getting way more points than I do.


http://imgur.com/a/IaWlCAO



if you will need more info, exactly what hardware I have and other benchmarks, I would gladly give you that info! Anything that helps
What's going on with my pc







?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Try This


----------



## usernameaaaaaaawhatever (10 mo ago)

Corday said:


> Try This


I don't have an AIO, I dont have noise coming from my pump


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I meant their idea for bubbles. Needs some adapting.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

[SOLVED] - Liquid cooling large air bubbles


I have recently installed a new water pump because my old one burned out but I am facing issues with large air bubbles in the system and can't seem to get them out. I have tried tilting the case around and I have let the pump run for 3 days, no luck. if anyone has any ideas on how to remove the...




forums.tomshardware.com





?


----------

